# 104th Running of the Chicago / Mac



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

The annual Chicago to Mackinaw Race will be starting in about one week.
http://www.cycracetomackinac.com/

For those of you that don't know, The Race is one of the oldest and largest fresh water races in the world. At over 330 Miles it is also the longest.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chicago...inac_Boat_Race

This year the race will include the entry of the vessel "Julianna". Julianna will be competing in the cruising division and will have a crew of Tim, Julie, T43C, Sailchick, Bubba2, & Izzy.

This whole idea was the brainstorm of Bubba and Izzy. I can take no credit for anything, as it was all their idea. (That way if things go South it is all their fault).

We are in the final stages of preparations for our start on 07/20. As a first time competitor I cannot believe the hoops required to jump through. We started our planning back in February after talking with representatives of the Chicago Yacht Club at The Strictly Sail Show. It started with "Requesting an Invitation" to Being Accepted and one last hurtles is the safety inspection. After that we are free to race.

Thanks again to Bubba and Izzy for organizing this, to the entire crew, and to all of those who show and continue to show support on our behalf.

My goal is to not finish last, but it is possible. Even in the Cruising Division the competition is intense. I heard the winner from our division last year just went out and spent over 20K on new sails. Oh well, so be it.
We go with help from Zephyrus.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Tim,

Bubb posted about this in the AFOC thread. I can't wait for the write up and pics from you guys on this! Man am I jealous!!

Have a great race. And go for the glory!!!


----------



## ChicagoNewport27 (Nov 21, 2006)

I think Tim forgot to mention... For anyone who is interested in showing your support in this way, you can pick up a tshirt, sweatshirt, hoodie, or tote bag here. Many different styles and colors are available.

The apparel is priced $5 over cost, 100% of which goes directly to help offset trip costs.



There's something for everyone there. Even a t-shirt design festooned with flamingos.


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Be ready for anything on this race. We once had half an inch of hail land on deck in about 30 seconds. Fifteen seconds later, 50 knots of wind blasted it all off as we scudded along at 8 knots with no sails up. Then flat calm. Have fun & sail fast.


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

Happy to report the boat and crew arrived safely in Chicago. 100+ miles Holland MI. to Chicago. 16 hours, wind on the nose with storms in area during the over night. On to Mackinac.

About 4am we did see the aurora borealis caused by the resent solar flares. Not as vivid as further north, but the northern lights never the less.

Staging here in Chicago for our start Friday.


----------



## tomandchris (Nov 11, 2009)

Good Luck guys and ladies. Forecast in the north is for 10-20 from the south. Sounds like the chute will be out a lot if the forecast holds. Have a great time.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

I'm countin' it down guys!


----------



## Sanduskysailor (Aug 1, 2008)

Good luck. Friday's forecast doesn't look that great. Hopefully your boat goes to weather. Maybe we will see you later in the race. I'll be on Absolut, a Beneteau 38S5 in section 7 starting Saturday at 11:30 Saturday morning.


----------



## captainrizzo (Feb 24, 2008)

Tim, have an awesome time! Take lots of photos! If there are no pics...it didn't happen!


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

Sanduskysailor said:


> Good luck. Friday's forecast doesn't look that great. Hopefully you boat goes to weather. Maybe we will see you later in the race. I'll be on Absolut, a Beneteau 38S5 in section 7 starting Saturday at 11:30 Saturday morning.


good luck to you


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

Tracking links (should be live on Friday AM):

Yellowbrick: 104th Race to Mackinac - Chicago Yacht Club - Powered by Yellowbrick Tracking

SPOT: http://share.findmespot.com/shared/f...JX0h531cHaU6mA

More info here:
http://www.cycracetomackinac.com/

and here:
https://www.facebook.com/ChicagoYCRaceToMackinac?ref=ts


----------



## Sanduskysailor (Aug 1, 2008)

So what's the plan? Saturdays forecast show lighter air with more air on the Wisconsin shore. Friday looks like a beat. Hopefully I'll be at the party when you guys are beating up the lake in 15 knots. If the waves are bad, overtim your main a little and a have the jib out a little more than normal for a beat. It will help you drive up in the waves. And by all means keep the boat flat. Get those fannies on the weather rail.

3 tips for a first timer- 1. never go inshore at Sleeping Bear dunes no matter how good it looks. 2. Always check the current at the last can after Grays Reef channel before turning east into the Mac straits. Current with you- down the middle, against you north edge of the straits to the bridge. 3. The odds for inside at the Maintou Islands are 90% . Going outside is 10%. Have a very compelling reason to go outside.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Sanduskysailor said:


> So what's the plan? Saturdays forecast show lighter air with more air on the Wisconsin shore. Friday looks like a beat. Hopefully I'll be at the party when you guys are beating up the lake in 15 knots. If the waves are bad, overtim your main a little and a have the jib out a little more than normal for a beat. It will help you drive up in the waves. And by all means keep the boat flat. Get those fannies on the weather rail.
> 
> 3 tips for a first timer- 1. never go inshore at Sleeping Bear dunes no matter how good it looks. 2. Always check the current at the last can after Grays Reef channel before turning east into the Mac straits. Current with you- down the middle, against you north edge of the straits to the bridge. 3. The odds for inside at the Maintou Islands are 90% . Going outside is 10%. Have a very compelling reason to go outside.


Now THIS is gold!!!!


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Here is the Yellowbrick link for the race:

104th Race to Mackinac - Chicago Yacht Club - Powered by Yellowbrick Tracking

Looking forward to this!


----------



## captainrizzo (Feb 24, 2008)

Tim's start is at 3:00 CST


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Julianna's lining it up! Getting close!


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

They're off!! And currently in 18th.

What I wouldn't give to see Bubb hiking on the high-side right now!

Go you AFOCers GO!!!!!


----------



## captainrizzo (Feb 24, 2008)

There will be pics I am sure! I wish yellowbrick updated more frequently. Here is the wind that they are looking at... LMOFS: Lake Michigan Surface Wind Forecast Guidance


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Oh man, this is hilarious. It looks like _Il Mostro_ broke. It's at the dock - while Juliana is still ripping it.

Go AFOCers!


----------



## tomandchris (Nov 11, 2009)

The Turbo's don't start until 1:30 PM CDT today. Tim does seem to be doing well.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

tomandchris said:


> The Turbo's don't start until 1:30 PM CDT today. Tim does seem to be doing well.


That explains it. I was wondering what happened. Man, wouldn't it suck to go to all that trouble to get her into the race and break something at the start?


----------



## tomandchris (Nov 11, 2009)

A few years ago a boat was brought from the West Coast to try and break Roy Disney's record for the Chi-Mac. This was a big boat, kanting keel, state of the art at the time. They prepped the boat in Holland, Mi. and the shakedown was the Port Huron-Mac. Prior to the race in training the mast failed. Big problem? No, they had a spare in Holland just in case. The estimated cost of the spare......$1,000,000! Just in case.

Inexpensive sport at some levels, not at those.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Well, the AFOCers are still spanking il Mostro. Not bad my friends.


----------



## captainrizzo (Feb 24, 2008)

Congratulations to captain Tim Klaff and crew of Julianna on a great race.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Finished at 0826 CDT this morning!

18th in All Cruising. 13th in Cruising 2.

Great job you guys!


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

smackdaddy said:


> Finished at 0826 CDT this morning!
> 
> 18th in All Cruising. 13th in Cruising 2.
> 
> Great job you guys!


We did what we could. Old farts rule.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

bubb2 said:


> We did what we could. Old farts rule.


No doubt. I can't wait for the write up.

OFR!


----------



## Sanduskysailor (Aug 1, 2008)

Wow!- Race for the racing classes was a champagne cruise. The poor cruisers had a beat Friday afternoon in 15 knots which later subsided. We saw them heading to the beach at Belmont as we prepped the boat. Starting at 11:30 on Saturday we had the genoa up at the start for about a minute. Popped the chute and switched spinnakers twice the rest of the race. Sailed the race in shorts and a T-shirt the whole time. No need for a blanket at night. No rain, no storms, and no bugs. Racing was close with lots of boats around you the whole race. We made two 50-50 calls that didn't go our way but finished 7th out 23 in our section which was pretty good beating some pretty good boats. 47 hours and change is a fast race for the Beneteau 38 I was on. Juliana had to suffer through the first day beat and had a much longer elapsed time of 65 hours. Still a fast race and congrats to Juliana on their first race.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

What boat were you on Sando? Sounds like a nice time.


----------



## Sanduskysailor (Aug 1, 2008)

Absolut (Beneteau 38S5)in Section 7. Not to be confused with Absolute (Petersen 37) in Section 7 also. We beat them absolutely.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Thanks for all the support. It is appreciated. A great time was had by all.
Great race except the first ten hours or so. LOL.


----------

